# You Know When You Have It Bad.....



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

when storage becomes a problem - just for the spare links. And finding one takes half an hour!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh my good Gawd





















!!!!

That's beyond having it bad!! I just keep my spare links in the box the watch came in (if there is one) otherwise they go in my spare bracelets/straps drawer - where they invariably get irretrievably lost







!!)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you still have all the watches ? If so I'd love to see your collection.

I've just found two sets of spare links - now need to work out what they were from and track down the current owners


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Yup - still have the watches - I tend to buy ones I really like and usually don't sell on at all - i like them too much.

For every watch with a metal bracelet there must be another on leather or rubber too - you its worse than it looks Jim !


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

BarryW said:


> when storage becomes a problem - just for the spare links. And finding one takes half an hour!!


Thanks Barry, Showed the above to the 710 and she now thinks my watch wants are modest.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Glad I could be of assistance!!









Ps. why 710 ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Aha!

Its the forum 'secret' you have to search and find its origins to be worthy!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

That's very, very organised. Do you run a watch bracelet store?

V


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow









Are they all off Japanese watches?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

BarryW said:


> Glad I could be of assistance!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know the full story but it involves the lady of the house taking the dipstick out of her car engine and asking the garage man to attend to the '710' (as it says on the top of it).

I think


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Yup - all Seiko and Citizens.

As for 710 - course - I should have known better. Blond joke. Too cryptic for me too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BarryW said:


> As for 710 - course - I should have known better. Blond joke. Too cryptic for me too.


See here... 710









BTW I didn`t search, I`ve got it bookmarked for situations like these


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's a collection and a half









Put's other members strap collections to shame


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Flippin' eck!!







You could weight that lot in and get a tidy sum!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I think I'll stick to my collection of ladies' underwear, I've stolen off washing lines...

V


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> I think I'll stick to my collection of ladies' underwear, I've stolen off washing lines...
> 
> V


Make sure you don't get caught.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

Doctor Varney said:


> I think I'll stick to my collection of ladies' underwear, I've stolen off washing lines...
> 
> V


you don't scare me...much


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> I think I'll stick to my collection of ladies' underwear, I've stolen off washing lines...
> 
> V


see thru....baby blue........? is that you Mr Arnold Layne?


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Blimey that is quite impressive!


----------



## SimonD (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeez! That's a lot of links. Mine end up in a drawer somewhere or in the watch box.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

You could of course save storage space by putting some weight on your wrists.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BarryW said:
> 
> 
> > As for 710 - course - I should have known better. Blond joke. Too cryptic for me too.
> ...


You are just so organised  Funny as


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

V


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its a quality tune....love it! have you heard / seen gilmour and bowie doing it?

have a look here


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> its a quality tune....love it! have you heard / seen gilmour and bowie doing it?
> 
> have a look here


Wicked Shaun


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow

hey what are those cases and where did you get them?

al so they look great to hold Watch heads


----------

